# MAC Product Recommendation For Me Please!!!!



## uniquelydivine (Jun 5, 2011)

Ok beauty of color, like I've posted before, I have very oily skin. I previously used Studio Fix Powder.

  	I recently went to a MAC counter at Bloomingdales and a MAC store as well as chatted online with a MAC artist and the artists recommend different products for me to use. I'm unsure and would like your recommendations. I am an NC50 and what happens is I get very very oily throughout the day. My face looks like I was dipped in oil. I try to stay away from oily foods and drink a lot of water.

  	Below is what each artist recommended (they said use them in the following order):

  	Bloomingdales:

  	Prep + Prime Face Protect SPF 50
  	Prolongwear Liquid Foundation SPF 10
  	Mineralize Skinfinish in Dark
  	Blush in Raizin

  	MAC Store:

  	Prep + Prime Transparent Finishing Powder
  	Studio Fix Liquid Foundation SPF 15
  	Blot Powder
  	Blush in Pinch Me

  	Online MAC Chat:

  	Prep + Prime Skin Refine Zone
  	Studio Fix Liquid Foundation SPF 15
  	Set Powder
  	Blush
  	Blot Powder (as needed)

  	The brushes the online MAC artist recommended was: 187 for Foundation, 129 for Powder, 168 for Blush

  	I also use Aveeno Positively Radiant Cleanser and Moisturizer. Although these products are oil free, I know the "radiant" part of it might have something to do with the shine on my face. As I mentioned, I've always been oily.

	Beauty of Color, I just want your advice on:

  	1. What cleanser/moisturizer (with SPF) you recommend for my oily skin and also a good makeup remover.
  	2. What MAC products I should be using on a daily basis to help with not getting the greasy look throughout the day
  	3. What concealer to use to completely cover the bags under my eyes (I have bags under my eyes)
  	3. What brushes to use with my makeup.

  	Thank you everyone!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 5, 2011)

Before I offer my advice, I'm curious as to why you seem to insist that these products be MAC.
I don't know many people who uniformly use one brand for their daily routine.

I'd honestly steer you away from all the foundations mentioned and stick to something water based, like MAC's Face and Body, although I'm sure it can be argued that Make Up For Ever's version is superior, so look into that one as well.

Since your secondary sticking point appears to be your oily skin, I'd stay far, far away from Mineralized Skinfinish Natural, because they tend to oxidize more readily than other powders, and that tendency is exaggerated with oily skin types.

I think the brush suggestions they offered you are a good starting point, but I'd advice you to play around with brushes at the counter/store... again, not just MAC's brushes there are higher and lower end brushes that you may find to fit your need and preferences.

As for a cleanser and moisturizer with SPF, I'd suggest Cetaphil. My daughter has oily skin and suffers from acne, and I recently switched her over to both products from there line, and she has had rapid improvement.


For concealer, I'd go with Pro-Longwear. 

I still hope you decide not to limit yourself to just MAC's line, though. I hope the other ladies agree and will chime in with their faves. Good luck!


----------



## uniquelydivine (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for your advice. I tried Cetaphil but it made my skin burn. In addition to my skin being oily, it is also very sensitive. If you have any suggestions to other brands you recommend, please let me know. Thanks.


HeavenLeiBlu said:


> Before I offer my advice, I'm curious as to why you seem to insist that these products be MAC.
> I don't know many people who uniformly use one brand for their daily routine.
> 
> I'd honestly steer you away from all the foundations mentioned and stick to something water based, like MAC's Face and Body, although I'm sure it can be argued that Make Up For Ever's version is superior, so look into that one as well.
> ...


----------



## uniquelydivine (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello???? Are you all awake? I'm surprised only one person responded to my question. I welcome any advice. Wake up beauty of color! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 LOL


----------



## afulton (Jun 11, 2011)

1. What cleanser/moisturizer (with SPF) you recommend for my oily skin and also a good makeup remover.
  	[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif] I agree with the previous post, Cetaphil is really good.[/FONT]

  	2. What MAC products I should be using on a daily basis to help with not getting the greasy look throughout the day
  	You can try their Oil Control Lotion which should help.  I have it but personally don't think it controls the oil much.  Many have tried Milk of Magnesia and rave about it.  I use it from time to time and have good results with it.

  	3. What concealer to use to completely cover the bags under my eyes (I have bags under my eyes)
  	I have MAC concealer but also use Bobbi Brown too. I have heard alot about Eve Pearl's Salmon Concealer.  I will try it when I am finished with my MAC and BB.

  	3. What brushes to use with my makeup.
  	For foundation, I use the Beauty Blender sponge.  I have most of MAC brushes.  Here are some of my favorites:
  	Eyeshadows-239, 217, 224, 222, 266
  	Blush-109, 129, 168, 116
  	Cream/Liquid Products-187, 188
  	Face-109, 168, 150, 182


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 11, 2011)

I'll just comment on the oily skin part of the question. I just want to suggest you moisturize regularly. I know why would oily skin need to be moisturized?! Thing is this... if you don't your skin will produce excess sebum to compensate for what it thinks is "dryness".


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jun 11, 2011)

I am beyond oily and have tried several face products from Mac and I would not recommend them. I would recommend sodium free pca moisturizer and sunblock from kiehl's. My oil product has been significantly reducednsince using their products. They will give you samples so that you can try it first. For foundation, I use matte velvet + from mufe and the translucent setting powder. I do touch up when needed with Mac blotting powder but you will barely need it with that combination of products. Also, bare minerals matte collection is nice and actually matte and you can use both foundations with the bare essentials oil free primer which I love. Good luck!


----------



## AdrianUT (Jun 14, 2011)

*1. What cleanser/moisturizer (with SPF) you recommend for my oily skin and also a good makeup remover.*
  	I'm have combo but very sensitive skin. I recommend Olay's sensitive foaming cleanser. It cleans nicely without drying out the skin too much and no fragrance, botanicals, etc. that can irritate skin. It's also cheap! I use this or Clinique's Mild Liquid cleanser.
  	I remove my makeup with Neutrogena/Garnier wipes or Clinique's Take the Day Off Balm.
  	For SPF I recommend Neutrogena UltraSheer liquid spf 55 (it dries matte). Some days I apply MAC's Oil Control under the SPF. 

*2. What MAC products I should be using on a daily basis to help with not getting the greasy look throughout the day.*
  	I hear the Prep and Prime is good but, I've never tried it. I use MAC oil control lotion from time to time and it does help a bit. I swear by MAC Blot Powder in Dark for touch ups.  For foundation I use Studio fix powder foundation, MAC Face and Body and sometimes Studio fix fluid. MAC F&B does have a dewy finish. I also use Tarte's Amazonian Clay powder and it's great at controlling oil as well. I also use blotting papers during the day as needed before applying the Blot powder.

*3. What concealer to use to completely cover the bags under my eyes (I have bags under my eyes*
  	I recommend the Prolongwear Concealer. It gives a very natural coverage and is long lasting. It also layers beautifully. I also like  MAC's Studio finish concealer.

*3. What brushes to use with my makeup.*
  	As for MAC brush I can't live without the 109. I also recommend the 187, 182 and 150 for the face. For eyes the 227, 217 and 213. I also highly recommend Sonia Kashuk's brushes from Target if you want to save some cash. Sigma also makes nice brush sets as well. 

  	I also  Sunbasque, Dollymix, Ambering Rose, Format and Sweet As Cocoa blushes.

  	Hope this Helps!


----------



## sss215 (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't use many MAC products when dealing with oily skin, cause they haven't worked well for me.

  	1. What cleanser/moisturizer (with SPF) you recommend for my oily skin and also a good makeup remover.

  	Any Cleanser for oily skin will do, just keep your skin clean.  Right now, I am using Giovanni Cosmetics D:tox System Purifying Facial Cleanser Step 1. Its made with volcanic ash, acai and gogi berries.  Its totally organic and is $10.00. Great price and my skin has a new brightness from using it.  I like that its for all akin types, so when winter hits and my skin is a little dry in some areas, i don't have to switch cleansers.  A good makeup remover is Grape Seed oil.  Its a lighter oil and gets everything off. 


  	2. What MAC products I should be using on a daily basis to help with not getting the greasy look throughout the day

  	Nothing stops the oil. What reduces it is keeping your skin clean and your pores as small as possible. Exfoliate if you can to clean the excess out of your pores, making them smaller.   I have a clarisonic and recommend it if its in your budget.

  	In the summer, I like to wash my face 3 times a day and wipe with baby wipes when I can't get to a sink through out the day.  My moisturizer of choice is MAC fix+  I spray in the morning, and that's all I need.  I also use MAC's Prep + Prime Skin Refine Zone, with NARS's loose powder in Mountain on top.  That's my summer recipe. I also like NARS's oil free primer.   In the cooler months, I use Laura Mercier's oil free primer. It's one of the best out therer. I use NARS' Sheer Matte or MUFE matte velvet. One online tip I recently have tried and it works, not using moisturizer and primer together because the moisturizer is going to break through the primer.  I have been less oily, skipping moisturizer and priming only. Moisturize at night.

  	3. What concealer to use to completely cover the bags under my eyes (I have bags under my eyes)

  	Pro-Longwear concealer is good.  MUFE full coverage concealer is great too. 

  	3. What brushes to use with my makeup.

  	MAC 130 if you can find one.  Not sure if its permanent.  I love that brush!


----------



## Nepenthe (Aug 16, 2011)

*1. What cleanser/moisturizer (with SPF) you recommend for my oily skin and also a good makeup remover?*
  	I've got oily skin as well, and I've had an amazing experience with Olay's cleanser + scrub.  Initially, I thought it'd be too harsh for daily use but it's the best cleanser I've used in years.  Depending on how much makeup you wear, will dictate the type of remover.  If your foundation/powder is relatively lightweight, I'd just use a cleansing water before washing your face.  I'm also a fan of using oil for heavier face & eye makeup.. it takes everything off.  Korres has some nice moisturizers with SPF.. and a little goes a long way.  I usually spritz my face before moisturizer to lock in the water and use less product.

*2. What MAC products I should be using on a daily basis to help with not getting the greasy look throughout the day?*
  	Blot papers.  You can get them from anywhere and you don't always have to powder afterwards.  Keeps the skin much more clear.  Piling powder onto oil will eventually lead to a caked on look.

*3. What concealer to use to completely cover the bags under my eyes (I have bags under my eyes)*?
  	I love the ProLongwear concealer, because it's so lightweight.  I've also been digging the Bobbi Brown creamy concealer.. great coverage, but applies easier than Studio Finish by MAC.

*4. What brushes to use with my makeup?*
  	I co-sign on the 130.. it's amazing.  You can do concealer & foundation, and it's great if you really like to buff in your foundation.  It's doesn't shed like the 109 (it's not meant for liquids), and it's more dense than the 187, so you can get more coverage if you need it.

  	ELF Studio (synthetic) & Crown (natural) both do fabulous flat top foundation brushes that are a lot less expensive and do a great job.

  	I prefer to set with a kabuki, because it's easier to roll & manuever.  The 168 is probably the most common for blush.. because it's easy to highlight, blush & contour with it.


----------

